# Lee Priest's Arms - unbelievable!



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

Lee's arms are pure fricking genetics, I wish I had them!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)

He has awesome arms but they over power his chest.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 4, 2006)

PLuys he is very short, those size arms on lets say a guy that is 6'6 would not be as impressive, but hey he is making it happen. Good pics rob.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish I can get those veins going like that.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 4, 2006)

A few years of juice, and damn you will get it. lol if at first you dont succeed (use more gear) lol jk


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 4, 2006)

it takes more than a few years to get arms like that...and more than just juice too..a lot more


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 4, 2006)

Too many veins, that shit looks disgusting.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Too many veins, that shit looks disgusting.



It's beautiful


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the viens are awesome, it signifies a low bodyfat. i mean lots have huge arms, but how many have some 24inch guns when they are ripped


----------



## TheGame_TripleH (Mar 5, 2006)

wow thats ugly as hell


----------



## mrmark (Mar 5, 2006)

daaaam, not sure about the tattoos but those arms are impressive


----------



## Super Hulk (Mar 5, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wish I can get those veins going like that.



*He would bleed to death if he got a paper cut !*


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2006)

does he only work arms? his chest needs some serious attention make his arms look like they belong on him.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2006)

lol, no his entire body is extremely developed, he just took 6th last night at the Arnold Classic.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

He should have been like 3rd or 4th


----------



## TheGut (Mar 9, 2006)

*LexusGs* has a problem with vascularity. You are like a little girl. That my friend is competitive bodybuilding and you need vascularity to succeed!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2006)

impressive.  He does have huge arms.  I love his signature pose.


----------



## tannywild (Mar 9, 2006)

If only he could do something about that hair...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2006)

He changes his hair frequently, he is famous for that amongst other things.

There is a guy in my gym with awesome arms, he is 5'10" and only 230 but he sure doesn't look that light.


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2006)

He has brilliant tri's, There's not many athletes today that can sport good full tri's that seem to bulge right out from the elbow to the shoulder. Great arms. He is a little dude height wise and yes even he admits his guns cast over his chest, but like Ernie Taylors tri's, some bits grow bigger than others anyway, gear or no gear. Synthol can obviously change that,but thats irrelevant here I think. His mid nineties shots of his quads and calves were freaky as well.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He changes his hair frequently, he is famous for that amongst other things.
> 
> There is a guy in my gym with awesome arms, he is 5'10" and only 230 but he sure doesn't look that light.



230 for 5'10" is pretty damn heavy unless you're a competitive bodybuilder.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

I know guys heavier who dont look near as good, and they are shorter. I'm 4 inches taller and about 20 pounds heavier.

He has great muscle shape.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 11, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I know guys heavier who dont look near as good, and they are shorter. I'm 4 inches taller and about 20 pounds heavier.
> 
> He has great muscle shape.



4" taller than 5'10 or Lee Priest?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wish I can get those veins going like that.


One vein!!! I'd be happy just to have ONE LARGE VEIN!!! LOL


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2006)

Than 5'10"


----------



## Fifedogg (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Too many veins, that shit looks disgusting.




I agree, those veins look kinda sick.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Than 5'10"



Damn you're a tall mofo


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2006)

He's so awesome.


----------



## DICE (Mar 16, 2006)

My two cents... whether you want it or not...

Lee Priest is a dork, the guy has a superman tattty and a Nascar tatty... cool. He is like 5 foot 6 not 5 '10. Who cares, yes his arms are big ...,he just sucks , from his hairdoo down to his size 6 feet.. the guy bites. There are soooo many bodybuilders that deserve more attention than this clown. 


Wow, I really feel better.

I am not sure why, but I have hated Lee since as long as I can remember.Everytime I see him this hate within me swells up and I just get pissed off....


----------



## ultimo (Mar 22, 2006)

think he one of the best bulder in height range !!! there so arms


----------

